# Air 2 Air photos of WW2 fighters from New Zealand.



## Gavin Conroy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi There,
Here are a few photos I have taken of some WW2 fighters that do or have flown in New Zealand.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic pics Gav! and welcome aboard. Love the RAAF Kittyhawk. IMO the coolest looking P-40 flying anywhere


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice shots, Gavin. I really like the P-51 head on shot (#3).


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 2, 2009)

Very cool shots mate! and Welcome!

The Mustang in photo 3/5 woke me up the other day! Been flying quite abit lately


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent stuff Gavin! Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2009)

Really nice work Gavin, and welcome from England.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2009)

Great shots Gav!!! And I totally agree with Wildcat!!


----------



## v2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome Gav! Cool pics!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome shots thanks for sharing!

Love that P 40 8)

Cheers


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2009)

Great shots mate! Welcome aboard too!

Evan


----------



## Gavin Conroy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys.
Here are a few more.
Sorry, the last shot is WW1 instead of WW2 but I consider that photo to be my greatest achievement to date.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2009)

Simply awesome Gav!! Was that last shot on the cover of Classic Wings?


----------



## Gavin Conroy (Feb 3, 2009)

yip, thats the same photo.
At that time the editor recevied a load of emails from around the world from people saying its was fake as there are not seven fokkers flying together in one country and that that the formation was too perfect.

We are very lucky to have seven flying Fokkers there and good pilots made that photo, I was just the lucky mug on the end of the camera.

Here are a few more after searching through my photo bucket.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavin Conroy said:


> yip, thats the same photo.
> At that time the editor recevied a load of emails from around the world from people saying its was fake as there are not seven fokkers flying together in one country and that that the formation was too perfect.
> 
> We are very lucky to have seven flying Fokkers there and good pilots made that photo, I was just the lucky mug on the end of the camera.



Well I have to say its a great shot and a very impressive sight!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2009)

That last shot of the P-40 exhaust with flames just made it into the folder called Dan's Best Wallpapers....

Excellent work......


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2009)

What are you in for the photo ship, Gavin? I love those head on shots.


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow just wow excellent photos! I love seeing shots like this! Please post up more if you have them, its bolstering my collection! Thanks for posting these and welcome!

Especially thankful for the wonderful shots of the P40 in RAAF colours! Looks a tough and menacing but reassuring! Found its angles perfectly!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 3, 2009)

The shots were just superb, specially the last one with the Fokker's


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent stuff! The Fokker shot in particular.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome shots mate! Love em'


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic shots!

I've seen this one before, and have always liked it:







Also, that shot of the P-40 with the exhaust flames is fantastic!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic stuff!!!

Gavin I knicked the one P-40 shot for our thread "Modern WW2" pics. Here is what I did with it.


----------



## Gavin Conroy (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the comments.
Here are a few more and will mix some WW1 fighters in as well.8) 

As for cameraships the head ons were taken from and RNZAF Herulces ramp, the others have been photographed from Harvards, Nanchangs, Jet Ranger and a few other types.
























































lastly something a bit different8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2009)

8)


----------



## backtothewind (Feb 6, 2009)

Wooohooow ................ meet the Fokkers. 

I'm sure Herman was in one of those


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice stuff, Gavin. I could imagine a C-130 being a fantastic photo platform. I flew in plenty of them in the USAF, but never for photography. I found the T-6 with the swiveling rear seat to be a great photo ship as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic shots Gav!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2009)

Freakin' great!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2009)

Excellent pics gavin thanks mate!


----------

